# Securing MC



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a commercial job coming up where we need to secure mc above a suspended ceiling to a cement ceiling. What products are you guys using? 

It is in occupied office spaces and I would like to avoid drilling and mc straps.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Gas powered ramset.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> Have a commercial job coming up where we need to secure mc above a suspended ceiling to a cement ceiling. What products are you guys using?
> 
> It is in occupied office spaces and I would like to avoid drilling and mc straps.


CADDY KX straps work very well. Need to hang your own grid wires to make it legal. Actually once you do that, zip ties should be legal.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have a few of these for that application. They work well.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

We use these and what ever clip we need to fasten tot he structure.

http://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R803


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

luckylerado said:


> CADDY KX straps work very well. *Need to hang your own grid wires to make it legal.* Actually once you do that, zip ties should be legal.


This^^^

And, nothing I know of stops you from using the same clip, eye-nail, or whatever the actual ceiling support wires are attached to for your wires.

This should generate little to no noise. The only question then would be the structural ceiling height and your ability to reach it.

Pete


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> ...nothing I know of stops you from using the same clip, eye-nail, or whatever ....


I agree as long as the electrical wires are distinguishable from the ceiling system wires.

Also it is a good idea to be aware of the sound rating of the ceiling system so as not to diminish any sound attenuation methods put in place by the ceiling installer.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Roger123 said:


> Have a commercial job coming up where we need to secure mc above a suspended ceiling to a cement ceiling. What products are you guys using?
> 
> It is in occupied office spaces and I would like to avoid drilling and mc straps.


Now I'm confused.

How occupied are these spaces? [ T grid is in place:: then don't over think it. ]

This sounds like a glorified service call. In which case stay with batwings. (kx)

Plan B: Route your MC over// astride ( up high ) existing interior walls -- presumed to be steel -- and be done.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

dawgs said:


> http://youtu.be/qy4Mg4Mnh3E
> 
> We have a few of these for that application. They work well.


That I like! Thanks! Would you know how much?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm thinking they was around $400 new. I got a couple at a contractor auction for $50 each.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I'm thinking they was around $400 new. I got a couple at a contractor auction for $50 each.


Wow, $50, nice steal!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I second the Ramset. I worked for a large commercial EC and we had a ramset on a long extension. We made up the whole assembly (ramset nail and whatever type of hanger we were using) and then just went around and shot them in. It was fast and easy. We also used the ramset to hang independent support wires for 2X4 and other lights.


----------

